# The Beetle in Canada



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

There didn't seem to be a Canadian specific thread for The Beetle when I searched. 
I'm wondering what others are encountering in terms of wait times and availability of their specific specs when ordering. I placed my order in November 2011, but could only get it confirmed with the specs I wanted in February and with definite delivery time. Apparently the number of Turbo Beetles slated for Canada in 2012 is fairly limited - any more concrete information would be appreciated. 

My order: Platinum Grey Turbo loaded with manual transmission. 

It seems like the 3 instrument dash pod is also not available to us in Canada, my salesman did not even know what I was talking about :what: so it begs the question of how easy a retrofit would be. Anyone looking into this?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

lovecarsDrV said:


> There didn't seem to be a Canadian specific thread for The Beetle when I searched.
> I'm wondering what others are encountering in terms of wait times and availability of their specific specs when ordering. I placed my order in November 2011, but could only get it confirmed with the specs I wanted in February and with definite delivery time. Apparently the number of Turbo Beetles slated for Canada in 2012 is fairly limited - any more concrete information would be appreciated.
> 
> My order: Platinum Grey Turbo loaded with manual transmission.
> ...


 The specific part numbers that concern the '3 Gauge Pod' set-up are as follows: 

Gauge Cluster - 5C5-919-527-C 
Speed Nut - N-906-988-01 (Quantity needed '2') 
Screw - N-906-986-06 (Quantity needed '2') 
Gauge Cover - 5C5-857-200-81U 
(Addit.) Cover - 5C1-857-192-81U


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought my loaded black Turbo DSG off the lot here in Ottawa. They had a silver turbo, with just the connectivity package. Another dealer has a manual in black with tech an conn. And another dealer has several assorted turbos. These all just started arriving in the last couple of months. But none in grey. 

Yeah, no gauges, no 19s, no two-tone leather, and no HIDs for us Canucks. Canada, the country that fun forgot. 

Anyhow, loving the car though. Only another few hundred clicks until the break-in is over


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great import opportunity to me. 
We'll put Ron on it. He likes a challenge. 

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Sounds like a great import opportunity to me.
> We'll put Ron on it. He likes a challenge.
> 
> Bill


 I'm very upset with Ottawa. They're supposed to let my Rangers move on to the next round 
of The Stanley Cup and are not cooperating. New York needs another 'Cup' since we haven't 
had it since 1994 and Ottawa, realizing this, should be more neighborly.


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> The specific part numbers that concern the '3 Gauge Pod' set-up are as follows:
> 
> Gauge Cluster - 5C5-919-527-C
> Speed Nut - N-906-988-01 (Quantity needed '2')
> ...


 Good info, thanks!


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

TragicallyHip said:


> Yeah, no gauges, no 19s, no two-tone leather, and no HIDs for us Canucks. Canada, the country that fun forgot.


 Not funny, I know, but well put! :laugh:


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a "Beetle in Canada"... taken this morning:


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

All we need now is some to either have a step by step install of the gauges with pictures or someone that has a gauge pod to post a pictured take apart so we can learn from it. Hopefully someone can do it.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm very upset with Ottawa. They're supposed to let my Rangers move on to the next round
> of The Stanley Cup and are not cooperating. New York needs another 'Cup' since we haven't
> had it since 1994 and Ottawa, realizing this, should be more neighborly.


 
My hat's off to you, sir. Well played.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

TragicallyHip said:


> My hat's off to you, sir. Well played.


 It was an exciting game.


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

*She is at port!*

Got great news yesterday, my wife's Beetle Turbo is at Halifax port, hopefully to be released today. It is her birthday gift and her birthday is today! 
On the other hand, my oldest daughter went into labor at 2am so we are expecting a new grandson as well on this joyous day! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

What a great story and good luck with both new bundles of Joy! Any chance the baby could be nicknamed Beetle.


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> What a great story and good luck with both new bundles of Joy! Any chance the baby could be nicknamed Beetle.


 Thanks! lol, perhaps the Beetle will be nicknamed Gabe :laugh:


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

lovecarsDrV said:


> There didn't seem to be a Canadian specific thread for The Beetle when I searched.
> I'm wondering what others are encountering in terms of wait times and availability of their specific specs when ordering. I placed my order in November 2011, but could only get it confirmed with the specs I wanted in February and with definite delivery time. Apparently the number of Turbo Beetles slated for Canada in 2012 is fairly limited - any more concrete information would be appreciated.
> 
> My order: Platinum Grey Turbo loaded with manual transmission.
> ...


 

dont waste $$ on the OEM Gauges.. its useless and waste of $$$ 

just go with the aftermaket one once they are available


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

PooLeArMor said:


> dont waste $$ on the OEM Gauges.. its useless and waste of $$$
> 
> just go with the aftermaket one once they are available


 I'm beginning to lean that way... much prefer a 'traditional' boost gauge, oil pressure and temp over the OEM fluff.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Jackmaster Oil Filters in Australia was going to make an oil filter sandwich for me after 
examining the Turbo Beetle's OEM 27mm oil filter's connecting bolt. The only thing holding me 
up from ordering it ($185 USD, which includes shipping) was the fact that I wanted to 
have it constructed with a built-in thermo control, and since Aussie-land has no winter 
weather they have never made one with the 'thermo'. My end use wouldn't be for gauges, 
since I have the OEM pod set-up, but for an oil cooler I wanted to add to the car. Am 
presently waiting to see if TyrolSport Tuning can have the sandwich made for me. If not, 
I will have to use a thermo control set-up that is separate from the sandwich and the oil 
cooler. Was hoping to avoid those extra connections but it may wind up to be my only 
option. I'm paranoid when it comes to oil temperature and would like to have it much lower 
than the present 230 degree level I'm presently getting. For anyone not in need of the thermo 
feature, and just wanting to have connecting point for your oil related gauges, having them 
make one at 'Jackmaster' would be a good idea since no one else has a 27mm sandwich.


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

*Arrived!*

My wife is going to have the surprise of her life today!!!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Isn't that sweet  Very nice, I think you guys will enjoy it. I like the hatch moniker  

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Took delivery of my candy white on black leather turbo 6 speed this week,sunroof,navi, i regretfully had to get rid of my candy white 2011 jetta and i miss the tdi already. On a plus side the car is a lot more comfy inside,seats and interior in general. I ordered some rs5 20x9 reps for it and am looking for coilovers. Vancouver bc here,surrey to be specific.


----------

